# Does this have a name?



## YT2095 (Oct 28, 2007)

I`ve no idea if this even exists as a known recipe or not, but I would call it `A` Cornbread.

basically it`s pretty much the same as regular bread with the yeast and flour etc... but 50% of the flour is Cornmeal (fine) instead.

I did add a little Onion powder and mustard powder as well as black pepper as this it to go with the beef and onion soup I made.
 but you can ignore those extras.

all the corn bread recipes I`ve seen don`t use Yeast, and often have egg and milk and frequently plenty of sugar, mine has non of this.

it`s just an Idea I had this morning so I thought I`de try an experiment.


I also like to cook and bake a lot when I`m upset too (my cat died yesterday), so I`m hoping this works out and cheers me up a little!


----------



## Uncle Bob (Oct 28, 2007)

John, I do't what you would call it. I have seen, (but never made) Cornbread that was a 50/50 mix of meal and flour that included milk, eggs, and milk/buttermilk. I've never seen or made a corn bread using yeast. (Remember I am not much of a baker) It is an interesting idea, and I think it would/will work. Anyway, as to a name, if it turns out good, or at the least something you can improve upon, you could name it in honor of your lost pet. Sorry to hear about that! The beef and onion soup sounds rich and yummy! 

Enjoy!


----------



## Constance (Oct 28, 2007)

I'm sorry about your cat, YT. 

I knew I'd heard of yeast cornbread, so I googled it. Here's one I found...it does have a little sugar, but I think that's to feed the yeast. 

Cooks Recipes | Light Yeast Corn Bread Recipe

If I were you, I'd name yours Savory Yeast Corn Bread.


----------



## YT2095 (Oct 28, 2007)

thnx each, and yes, that looks interesting too!

again though, other than the differences such as the lack of Milk and eggs, something I noticed is that that one is a Batter, whereas mine is a Dough (like regular bread), the only sugar used was a tiny bit to activate the dried yeast.

I used Butter though


----------



## YT2095 (Oct 28, 2007)

there, done 
here are some pics:

the dough in the dish:






after baking:





and the inside:





the light on the last pic isn`t great as it`s getting dark here so I had to put on a light.

anyway, we tasted it and it`s Certainly worth repeating, and I wouldn`t think twice about serving this to friends, it works


----------



## auntdot (Oct 28, 2007)

Kind of sounds like a focaccia to me.


----------



## bullseye (Oct 28, 2007)

Have done cornbread like that (I think a recipe came with my mixer?), but I must try the mustard and onion thing.  I'm so sorry about your cat; I know what it's like.  I don't know how I'd maintain what little sanity I have without my cats.


----------



## lyndalou (Oct 29, 2007)

That looks very interesting, and if you say it was good enough for guests, I believe it. Care to share exactly how you made it? Also, how about posting your beef and onion soup recipe? That sounds terrific.

Condolences on the loss of your pet.  Our little dog died 3 years ago, and we still miss her.


----------

